# Grimzag's clearout



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Grimzag’s clear out​ Time to make some space in my games room so here’s a list of what’s gotta go. I'll be adding to this as i get time. Please note that only New and near new models have the relevant base and that pre-owned metal models who normally come with plastic weapons/backpacks/arms will not have these parts present.​ As well as the prices listed for these items I am willing to trade to some extent. At the moment I would mostly be interested in IG Armoured vehicles, ork 2nd edition models, squiggoths, classic metal ogres or ogryns, kans, whfb siege towers and FW stone idols. Be aware that if you have a post count lower than my own then I will expect you to send trades or payment first, I will always send items tracked. If you require more reassurance of my honesty you will find me on ebay using the account grimzags_gubbins.​ Key : 
New (N): Item still sealed in box, ex stock
Near new (NN) : item removed from sprue but never built or painted 
Preowned : Model is either stripped or has a coat of undercoat applied, item will have S, U, B following the name to describe if item Stripped, Undecorated or Built.


Hobgoblin bolt thrower is sold.








40K









The downside to doing this as images is that it's hard to edit. Ragnar Blackmane has gone.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Sirbumpus


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow nothing at all? 

Maybe if i add some pictures.
Both of these units are brand new in the same boxes Gw sent them in, artwork was added for display purposes. 


















then there's these 

Space marine librarian terminator









Plague Marine









Space Wolf Terminator Rune Priest









Inquisitor scale oddments









And finally, these three. They were boxed for display purposes, inside the boxes the parts are cut from their sprues but nothing else has been done to them.



















So if you like what you see, PM me.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Hmmmmmm pm'd mate. Surely there's a market for the old hammer stuff you have here, heaps of people love 2nd ed!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

hey Grim, I send you a PM.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Iraqiel said:


> Hmmmmmm pm'd mate. Surely there's a market for the old hammer stuff you have here, heaps of people love 2nd ed!


Yeah, i'll be honest i'm thinking that the list is putting people off. Pictures seem to work though. People lurve pictures.

Speaking of which i've added some more.


----------

